# Fender Two Tone



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I read/heard about this amp a long time ago but have not seen one physically until yesterday. We all know the Blues Jr is possibly Fenders greatest amp and this certainly takes it to another level. The largest cab in Fenders lineup now including a single 10" and 12" speakers combining their collective frequencies of face melting sounds,,,., I have no idea why Fender didn't make more of these. I guess they were afraid that when 'everyone is super, no one will be' and they were probably right to hold off and not tip the balance of power in terms of awesomely sweet tones.

This beauty was in L&M's used section. It was actually kinda stinky and stained but the amp cover was in brand new shape, huge bonus. Old enough to be made in the USA but new enough that it had the Blues Jr tube chart. I don't know if 900 bucks is a good price but I would gladly pay that if I wasn't running out of room in my house and being asked to play more Tool tunes during my regular outings.

check it out,,., Edmonton L&M south (I won't even collect the commission when its sold), I just think its cool


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure it will be sitting there a while, that Peavey Classic 30 in the background will be drawing all the prospective buyers' attention away.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> I'm sure it will be sitting there a while, that Peavey Classic 30 in the background will be drawing all the prospective buyers' attention away.


That thing has been there two months straight


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I never even knew about that model. Never seen one around here.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I read/heard about this amp a long time ago but have not seen one physically until yesterday. *We all know the Blues Jr is possibly Fenders greatest amp* and .............


Possibly? POSSIBLY????? 

I would say absolutely.

*NOT!*


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

vadsy said:


> That thing has been there two months straight


Yeah, but those weren't summer months. It's prime Rock and Roll season now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> Yeah, but those weren't summer months. It's prime Rock and Roll season now.


true. you make a good point


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I would say absolutely.


FIFY


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dude, you're obviously forgetting about the red-knobbed evil Twin. Or the Cybersupersonicsucker. So much fail in your absolute absolute.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> So much fail in your absolute absolute.


Im gonna stand by it


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Im gonna stand by it


As you should.

It probably sounds better there than actually in front of it. 


In all seriousness, I played with a guy who ran a stereo pair of those. It sounded great. The best? I dunno. But sounded just fine.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> I'm sure it will be sitting there a while, that Peavey Classic 30 in the background will be drawing all the prospective buyers' attention away.


shoot, I messed up. I think that may be the Delta Blues sitting back there, it would explain why it has been on the shelf so long. Sorry, I didn't mean to besmirch the good name of the Classic 30


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> shoot, I messed up. I think that may be the Delta Blues sitting back there, it would explain why it has been on the shelf so long. Sorry, I didn't mean to besmirch the good name of the Classic 30


Good catch. That is a Delta Blues back there ................. but it could have the 2 10's in it instead of the 15"


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a expensive Blues Jr. I remember these about 2002 or so. $1500 and only 15 watts is all I recall. Thought due to the two tone they were just a dressed up living room amp.


----------

